
Nephrology nursing and the wearable artificial kidney - axson
http://www.nephrologynews.com/nephrology-nursing-and-the-wearable-artificial-kidney/
======
axson
This is an interesting development to follow. If they can make it really
lightweight it could make a huge improvement in quality of life for renal
failure patients.

